# How much should hedgies drink?



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I heard Prick up late at night last night and there seems to be a little food and water gone from his dish. How much water should he be drinking every day/night? He used to drink from a bottle at the breader but I cant find a bottle holder.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Edit - never mind I heard him awake about 10 minutes ago and I started to watch him. He ran into his igloo then put his face into his water a few times for what I assume was a drink of water.


----------

